# Triple B solutions feedback



## Jackstups (May 11, 2021)

Feedback on Triple B Solutions​Any one ever use Triple B solutions? Found them on sst. Picked up some anavar, deca, and test E. Gonna get blood work next week


----------



## Jackstups (May 11, 2021)

Going to get blood work next week


----------



## lifter6973 (May 17, 2021)

Triple B Solutions inconsistent​They are on Meso with a pretty lengthy thread. Up and down over time and apparently up at the moment but people are waiting on more testing from them.  I have never used them and probably won't. My gut says 50/50 shot of being legit.


----------



## CJ (May 17, 2021)

You'll know soon enough.... At least for the Test


----------



## Jackstups (May 17, 2021)

I'm gonna get blood work this Wednesday. I'll post results when I get them


----------



## Jackstups (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Jackstups (May 20, 2021)

Test results on 500mg test EW split and pinned twice a week. 50mg Anavar per day. Blood drawn Wednesday last pinned Sunday


----------



## supreme666leader (May 30, 2021)

So i guess theyre potent? Liver vals elevated? are you taking anything for that like tudca?


----------



## Jackstups (May 30, 2021)

No. I bought something but it ended up being crap. Can I get tudca at someplace like gnc or do I need to order online?


----------



## supreme666leader (May 30, 2021)

i got nutricost tudca on amazon, maybe there are better ones but watch out because some may be fake. Also you can try nac and/or milk thistle.


----------



## diesel707 (Jun 3, 2021)

Heard good things about triple b solutions I have not tried personally but from blood work reviews you posted it looks good. You can get tudca on amazon pretty easily by the way


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jun 3, 2021)

Thought this was gonna be about preventing 3 kids at once


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 3, 2021)

Those liver values are not really high. I doubt you need to take any liver supp with numbers like that.


----------



## Jackstups (Jun 3, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> Thought this was gonna be about preventing 3 kids at once[/QUOTE
> 
> Lol. I wonder what the B stands for. Body? Bulking?


----------



## diesel707 (Jun 3, 2021)

Jackstups said:


> JuiceTrain said:
> 
> 
> > Thought this was gonna be about preventing 3 kids at once[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## DILDINATOR (Jul 24, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> They are on Meso with a pretty lengthy thread. Up and down over time and apparently up at the moment but people are waiting on more testing from them.  I have never used them and probably won't. My gut says 50/50 shot of being legit.



They are 100% legit


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 28, 2021)

DILDINATOR said:


> They are 100% legit


I have not seen any bad bloods or bad test results but they need to figure out their deal with batch numbers.  There was an obvious mix-up there.  For the moment they seem to have mainly happy customers.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 18, 2021)

That's bizarre, I posted the post above this one but I believe also on Saturday, not today.


----------



## Jackstups (Aug 18, 2021)

Why does this keep bumped to the top? Lifter6973s comment says today but it was actually a few weeks ago


----------



## CJ (Aug 18, 2021)

Jackstups said:


> Why does this keep bumped to the top? Lifter6973s comment says today but it was actually a few weeks ago


Yeah, I've noticed it happen on several threads from time to time. No clue.


----------



## Jackstups (Aug 26, 2021)

Triple B is getting free bumps lol


----------



## Hennessee (Aug 27, 2021)

Triple B Solutions has not been filling orders on time for several weeks while he is still taking payments. This source is showing tell tale signs of a scammer in the making. Mark my words he will disappear soon.


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 6, 2021)

Emailed tripleB yesterday morning for some general info.  No response.  I would say it's hard to go with this one if they can't get this little request done.


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 9, 2021)

Hennessee said:


> Triple B Solutions has not been filling orders on time for several weeks while he is still taking payments. This source is showing tell tale signs of a scammer in the making. Mark my words he will disappear soon.


Hes definitely gone. Been MIA for a minute with no posts on meso.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 11, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Hes definitely gone. Been MIA for a minute with no posts on meso.


He’s not gone. But this is what happens when sources stop caring about their customers.

Good sources run themselves like a legitimate business. Bad sources act like drug dealers: He’s got the stuff you want, you contact him. If you don’t like it, fuck off.

That makes every transaction potentially risky. He’s not in it for the long haul. He’s currently making the money he expected to make and he could care less about repeat business. Not who I would buy from.

You want a source that seems to keep regular normal hours and who is professional, ready to handle any issue so customers are happy and satisfied and business keeps going great. If a transaction feels short, abrupt, shady, whatever, guess what, it probably isn’t going to turn out well.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 15, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He’s not gone. But this is what happens when sources stop caring about their customers.
> 
> Good sources run themselves like a legitimate business. Bad sources act like drug dealers: He’s got the stuff you want, you contact him. If you don’t like it, fuck off.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Trips went MIA for a long time, had batch number issues, dosage problems on oral products and couldn't figure out what to say his T/A was (turned out to be anywhere from 4 to 18 days apparently).
To his credit, other than a few orals that were way off dosage wise, it appeared most of his oils were on point from Jano tests but it is very hard to say what he was actually selling to customers with his batch number issue.
The latest posts are feelz of course and not good (some think underdosed) but people are now complaining about PIP when they had not before. I chalk that up to what BBBG said.  I think he is getting sloppy.
Like I always say though, best way to know if you just have to know is to see how it works for you.  I just think his game has gone downhill and the window to get quality has passed.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 15, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Yeah, Trips went MIA for a long time, had batch number issues, dosage problems on oral products and couldn't figure out what to say his T/A was (turned out to be anywhere from 4 to 18 days apparently).
> To his credit, other than a few orals that were way off dosage wise, it appeared most of his oils were on point from Jano tests but it is very hard to say what he was actually selling to customers with his batch number issue.
> The latest posts are feelz of course and not good (some think underdosed) but people are now complaining about PIP when they had not before. I chalk that up to what BBBG said.  I think he is getting sloppy.
> Like I always say though, best way to know if you just have to know is to see how it works for you.  I just think his game has gone downhill and the window to get quality has passed.


There are other sources on MESO that essentially went private w/o announcing they went private. The pharma guy Serrano(?) is an example. Stanny could be considered another one I guess. He said he was private but he was never really private. It was easy for guys to place an order from the “private” email address posted on MESO. 

They get too popular and attract more business than they can handle so they actually ghost on purpose. Their loyal guys will still order and if they have enough of them they can make some good money with a lot less exposure. 

Maybe Trips took that approach. Or maybe he’s getting fat and lazy filling up on bitcoins.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 15, 2021)

I'll preface by saying I am not a tripleb customer. 
I was curious so I wandered back over to meso to check out the triple b thread. The thread is alot quiter now. There seems to be a couple guys that still ask about batch numbers, testing, etc. but without the strength in numbers, its a loosing battle for those guys trying for some accountability. Bar Bender can brew, he has testing to prove that. But he has always pushed back when it came to any kind of accountability. Without the constant pressure from Meso's membership, I'd assume he will fall back into his old ways. 
If you are planning to use this source, I'd recommend doing some reading, and if you have questions, join a forum he is on and ask in public. Others may benefit from your inquiries.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 15, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> There are other sources on MESO that essentially went private w/o announcing they went private. The pharma guy Serrano(?) is an example. Stanny could be considered another one I guess. He said he was private but he was never really private. It was easy for guys to place an order from the “private” email address posted on MESO.
> 
> They get too popular and attract more business than they can handle so they actually ghost on purpose. Their loyal guys will still order and if they have enough of them they can make some good money with a lot less exposure.
> 
> Maybe Trips took that approach. Or maybe he’s getting fat and lazy filling up on bitcoins.


Looks like the board glitch came up again.  I posted that at least a month ago.  I'm thinking it was actually longer than that.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 15, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Looks like the board glitch came up again.  I posted that at least a month ago.  I'm thinking it was actually longer than that.


seems to be happening more and more often lately


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 19, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He’s not gone. But this is what happens when sources stop caring about their customers.
> 
> Good sources run themselves like a legitimate business. Bad sources act like drug dealers: He’s got the stuff you want, you contact him. If you don’t like it, fuck off.
> 
> ...


I have nothing to add regarding trips. I tried to help goodlyfe as I felt he was a strong contender but he threw In the towel today. You can expect trips to revert back to his normal self now, which sucks. I've gotten a fair bit of gear from trips and never had any issues but others haven't been as fortunate. Good sources are always better when there is competition.


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 19, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Yeah, Trips went MIA for a long time, had batch number issues, dosage problems on oral products and couldn't figure out what to say his T/A was (turned out to be anywhere from 4 to 18 days apparently).
> To his credit, other than a few orals that were way off dosage wise, it appeared most of his oils were on point from Jano tests but it is very hard to say what he was actually selling to customers with his batch number issue.
> The latest posts are feelz of course and not good (some think underdosed) but people are now complaining about PIP when they had not before. I chalk that up to what BBBG said.  I think he is getting sloppy.
> Like I always say though, best way to know if you just have to know is to see how it works for you.  I just think his game has gone downhill and the window to get quality has passed.


I don't see why trips would make or sell underdosed gear at least not intentionally. If he is getting lazy and sloppy for sure that's going to happen. But you sound like you believe he would sell bad product under the guise that it was part of a batch that tested well and yeah, that's POSSIBLE, but unlikely and also stupid


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 19, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> I don't see why trips would make or sell underdosed gear at least not intentionally. If he is getting lazy and sloppy for sure that's going to happen. But you sound like you believe he would sell bad product under the guise that it was part of a batch that tested well and yeah, that's POSSIBLE, but unlikely and also stupid


Yeah, I don't care anymore about Trips. Fuck him and the rest of the shit sources on Meso. 
Fuck Millard, the fucking sellout too. 
I used to have respect for Millard and his efforts but now I wouldn't piss on him if he was on fire. He is now the same type of scum as many others protecting shit/scam sources.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 20, 2021)

Even if his gear is good he’s an insufferable cunt.

Myself and a couple other Meso guys had to essentially hold him by the hand and tell him how to source properly with him kicking and screaming about how mean we were to him the whole time and giving everyone attitude.

Now that he’s established, he acts like he did it all himself and his testing, turnaround etc. have slipped big time.

Fuck that guy.  I regret helping him.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 20, 2021)

Whats up bro.  Good to see you here.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 20, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Whats up bro.  Good to see you here.


Hey long time no see. I decided to head somewhere new after Millard banned almost everyone who I enjoyed talking to over there over some stupid shit.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Oct 21, 2021)

I came here for BigBaldBeardGuy.....and that is all


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 21, 2021)

TrenTrenTren said:


> I came here for BigBaldBeardGuy.....and that is all


Lol. What’s up man. Welcome to UGBB. You should leave MESO and hang out here more often.


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 21, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Even if his gear is good he’s an insufferable cunt.
> 
> Myself and a couple other Meso guys had to essentially hold him by the hand and tell him how to source properly with him kicking and screaming about how mean we were to him the whole time and giving everyone attitude.
> 
> ...


You helped him to help everyone and that is commendable. Trips happened to come when there was not many if any other options on meso.


----------



## Skanksmasher (Nov 9, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Yeah, I don't care anymore about Trips. Fuck him and the rest of the shit sources on Meso.
> Fuck Millard, the fucking sellout too.
> I used to have respect for Millard and his efforts but now I wouldn't piss on him if he was on fire. He is now the same type of scum as many others protecting shit/scam sources.


Out of curiosity, are you the one who dared millard to ban him and millard did. I called millard gemellis bitch basically and I earned the ban. Lol.


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 9, 2021)

Skanksmasher said:


> Out of curiosity, are you the one who dared millard to ban him and millard did. I called millard gemellis bitch basically and I earned the ban. Lol.


Not at all but I know who you are talking about. 
Actually, I never said one negative thing about Millard until he showed his true cunt colors. 

You will only see positive things from me regarding Millard on Meso which is a shame cuz if I wasn't banned I would go back and admit I was wrong about him and that he is a scumbag sellout piece of shit.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 9, 2021)

Skanksmasher said:


> Out of curiosity, are you the one who dared millard to ban him and millard did. I called millard gemellis bitch basically and I earned the ban. Lol.



That was FrozenBomb3r


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 9, 2021)

That's what triple b had done


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> There are other sources on MESO that essentially went private w/o announcing they went private. The pharma guy Serrano(?) is an example. Stanny could be considered another one I guess. He said he was private but he was never really private. It was easy for guys to place an order from the “private” email address posted on MESO.
> 
> They get too popular and attract more business than they can handle so they actually ghost on purpose. Their loyal guys will still order and if they have enough of them they can make some good money with a lot less exposure.
> 
> Maybe Trips took that approach. Or maybe he’s getting fat and lazy filling up on bitcoins.


 That's exactly what triple b has done. 

He's went private.  No new customers and if they haven't bought from him more than once then he's not selling to them. 

He's still brewing.  Just only selling to a fixed customer base.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 9, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> That's what triple b had done
> 
> That's exactly what triple b has done.
> 
> ...


Thanks for confirming. It makes sense for him and it’s good to see he’s being safe.


----------



## MulberryTrees (Nov 9, 2021)

Someone with more experience correct me if I'm wrong.

People on MESO seemed to have a problem with Trips because of his attitude and his inconsistency (batch # issues, underdosing issues, communication issues, TA issues). But there's a hefty amount of HPLC testing for his products, and I'm not seeing any serious accusations that he sold bad gear or acted in bad faith.

That said, could someone explain why people weren't going to his "mentor", Synergy Forge, instead? Yes, Syn is an SST source and has deliberately chosen not to venture onto MESO. I'm sure many just haven't heard of him, and those who have might automatically write him off due to their disdain for SST. I'm not saying people should buy from either of these sources. But if you're going to choose Trips with all his issues anyway, why not just go to the person he claims mentored him? I'm probably missing something here, but surely the person with more experience, and more of a track record, would be the better choice of the two.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 9, 2021)

MulberryTrees said:


> Someone with more experience correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> People on MESO seemed to have a problem with Trips because of his attitude and his inconsistency (batch # issues, underdosing issues, communication issues, TA issues). But there's a hefty amount of HPLC testing for his products, and I'm not seeing any serious accusations that he sold bad gear or acted in bad faith.
> 
> That said, could someone explain why people weren't going to his "mentor", Synergy Forge, instead? Yes, Syn is an SST source and has deliberately chosen not to venture onto MESO. I'm sure many just haven't heard of him, and those who have might automatically write him off due to their disdain for SST. I'm not saying people should buy from either of these sources. But if you're going to choose Trips with all his issues anyway, why not just go to the person he claims mentored him? I'm probably missing something here, but surely the person with more experience, and more of a track record, would be the better choice of the two.


If you read the thread, Synergy was a cunt. He supposedly tested his own raws and products (bullshit) and refused to send anything out for 3rd party testing. When Trips had a sample come back bad it was obvious that Synergy never tested shit. 

I take it that you’re a super fan of Synergy though. That’s cool. Where’s all his testing results? Nobody really hounds the SST sources for that though do they.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 9, 2021)

MulberryTrees said:


> Someone with more experience correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> People on MESO seemed to have a problem with Trips because of his attitude and his inconsistency (batch # issues, underdosing issues, communication issues, TA issues). But there's a hefty amount of HPLC testing for his products, and I'm not seeing any serious accusations that he sold bad gear or acted in bad faith.
> 
> That said, could someone explain why people weren't going to his "mentor", Synergy Forge, instead? Yes, Syn is an SST source and has deliberately chosen not to venture onto MESO. I'm sure many just haven't heard of him, and those who have might automatically write him off due to their disdain for SST. I'm not saying people should buy from either of these sources. But if you're going to choose Trips with all his issues anyway, why not just go to the person he claims mentored him? I'm probably missing something here, but surely the person with more experience, and more of a track record, would be the better choice of the two.


Synergy’s “HPLC tests” were Excel graphs and several of them were dated in the future at the time of posting.  They’re somewhere in the TripleB thread/shitshow.

I wouldn’t buy eggs from Synergy Forge, never mind AAS.  He’s about as trustworthy as a wet fart.


----------



## MulberryTrees (Nov 9, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> If you read the thread, Synergy was a cunt. He supposedly tested his own raws and products (bullshit) and refused to send anything out for 3rd party testing. When Trips had a sample come back bad it was obvious that Synergy never tested shit.
> 
> I take it that you’re a super fan of Synergy though. That’s cool. Where’s all his testing results? Nobody really hounds the SST sources for that though do they.



Dude, come on, relax. I'm just a newbie trying to learn about looking at sources. What's with the immediate assumption of bad faith here?

Maybe you read my tone as indicating I prefer SST over MESO, or that I'm a fan of Synergy. I don't, and I'm not. Check the MESO thread on "Why the hate on SST?" if you don't believe me. I give pretty unambiguous reasoning for why I prefer MESO over SST (same username), again, _as a newbie trying to learn about sources._

Back to my post here. Notice I said:



> I'm not saying people should buy from either of these sources. But if you're going to choose Trips with all his issues anyway, why not just go to the person he claims mentored him?



My point isn't that Synergy is a good source. My point is, if people are going to choose between two questionable sources, why are they choosing the more questionable of the two? If Synergy is shit then isn't his supposed apprentice, with even less of a track record, even more shit?

I'm asking about this because I think SST still has some utility, they're just not active enough to have sufficient testing. Like I said in the MESO thread:



> I think a big issue is the lack of users (currently: SST 5 members 55 guests online, MESO 120 members 260 guests online). They do have a labwork section but it's just not very active.



I think it'd be useful for MESO to discuss SST sources, and vice versa (or at least UGBB to discuss both), because there'd be less worry about censorship obscuring the truth. Given the recent bans at MESO, wouldn't that make sense?

Also bro, if you doubt my motives feel free to check my post history. You even got something out of my post on MENT. I'm just trying to learn and contribute where I can.


----------



## MulberryTrees (Nov 9, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Synergy’s “HPLC tests” were Excel graphs and several of them were dated in the future at the time of posting.  They’re somewhere in the TripleB thread/shitshow.
> 
> I wouldn’t buy eggs from Synergy Forge, never mind AAS.  He’s about as trustworthy as a wet fart.



That's totally fair. My question isn't "Why not buy from Synergy Forge?", but "Why buy from Trips if people think Synergy Forge is shit, and Trips is just a discount Synergy Forge?"


----------



## Freakmidd (Nov 9, 2021)

MulberryTrees said:


> Dude, come on, relax. I'm just a newbie trying to learn about looking at sources. What's with the immediate assumption of bad faith here?
> 
> Maybe you read my tone as indicating I prefer SST over MESO, or that I'm a fan of Synergy. I don't, and I'm not. Check the MESO thread on "Why the hate on SST?" if you don't believe me. I give pretty unambiguous reasoning for why I prefer MESO over SST (same username), again, _as a newbie trying to learn about sources._
> 
> ...



It's possible that the reason people would go to  trip over syn, might have something to do with the fact that unlike syn(who faked HPLC testing), trip (finally gave in to relentless pressure from some dedicated MESO members) and actually tested his raws and products through a third party.


----------



## Sven Northman (Nov 9, 2021)

MulberryTrees said:


> Dude, come on, relax. I'm just a newbie trying to learn about looking at sources. What's with the immediate assumption of bad faith here?
> 
> Maybe you read my tone as indicating I prefer SST over MESO, or that I'm a fan of Synergy. I don't, and I'm not. Check the MESO thread on "Why the hate on SST?" if you don't believe me. I give pretty unambiguous reasoning for why I prefer MESO over SST (same username), again, _as a newbie trying to learn about sources._
> 
> ...


It's really quite simple if you read the entire Triple B thread. I'm not sure why it'd be up for discussion when its obvious in the thread how and why things went down. Stating the obvious here. 

It was clear Synergy was a hack and didn't test. Falsified raws testing with some shady blurred out spreadsheet with future dates (As @Test_subject pointed out) So why would you even consider him as a potential source? A sources reputation NEVER supercedes consistent and constant testing of raws and finished product. Let alone a way to track said finished product should an issue arise. 

But, but, Synergy is above reproach since he's been brewing so long and taught Triple B. Nope, nope train straight to nopetown.

After months of grooming and pushing him in the right direction by many an OG Meso member (particularly BBBG) Triple B finally got testing on everything, and aside from some inconsistently dosed orals, his tests were good. 

I bought from him. But now? Probably not. No more testing equals no more business from me. We're human and make mistakes. The only way to know if what I'm putting in my body is really what's on the label is testing.


----------



## Sven Northman (Nov 9, 2021)

MulberryTrees said:


> That's totally fair. My question isn't "Why not buy from Synergy Forge?", but "Why buy from Trips if people think Synergy Forge is shit, and Trips is just a discount Synergy Forge?"


Because Trip got testing. Synergy does not test. Simple.


----------



## MulberryTrees (Nov 9, 2021)

Sven Northman said:


> Because Trip got testing. Synergy does not test. Simple.



Again, fair. I should have been more clear, and that's my bad getting carried away without being specific. (Edit: Synergy offers credit for bloodwork and reimbursement for Jano testing, but yes, still fair. He doesn't upload regular testing of his own.)

Today it's obviously no contest--Trips has a 778 page MESO thread while Synergy has had at best a 2 or 3 Jano results in the labwork section of SST in the last year.

But that wasn't always the case. At some point Trips was unproven and people were buying from him unproven. At that point he was still just a discount Synergy Forge. MisterSuperGod even comments at one point:



> 136 pages in and the only purpose this source serves is that you don't have to burn your retinas viewing SST to get the contact information for Synergy Forge.
> 
> You can stay within the confines of Meso and buy the same gear, made with the same raws, for the same exact price, it's just wrapped in a different label.



Anyway I won't push this further, I can see this topic wasn't all that useful to bring up.


----------



## Skanksmasher (Nov 9, 2021)

As you should. He banned little old me and many superstar vets. He hurt meso over naps. 


lifter6973 said:


> Not at all but I know who you are talking about.
> Actually, I never said one negative thing about Millard until he showed his true cunt colors.
> 
> You will only see positive things from me regarding Millard on Meso which is a shame cuz if I wasn't banned I would go back and admit I was wrong about him and that he is a scumbag sellout piece of shit.


----------



## Skanksmasher (Nov 9, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> That was FrozenBomb3r


I remember


----------



## MulberryTrees (Nov 9, 2021)

Sven Northman said:


> The only way to know if what I'm putting in my body is really what's on the label is testing.



This is why even as a newbie I'm transitioning to homebrew as soon as possible. Consistent testing is impossible (or financial infeasible) with finished products. Testing by the source or customers doesn't rule out selective scamming or mistakes, even if you solely use sources that offer testing credits.


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 9, 2021)

Sven Northman said:


> It's really quite simple if you read the entire Triple B thread. I'm not sure why it'd be up for discussion when its obvious in the thread how and why things went down. Stating the obvious here.
> 
> It was clear Synergy was a hack and didn't test. Falsified raws testing with some shady blurred out spreadsheet with future dates (As @Test_subject pointed out) So why would you even consider him as a potential source? A sources reputation NEVER supercedes consistent and constant testing of raws and finished product. Let alone a way to track said finished product should an issue arise.
> 
> ...


I thought Syn was a time traveler, no?  I mean the tests from the future would make sense that way.


----------



## Skanksmasher (Nov 9, 2021)

MulberryTrees said:


> This is why even as a newbie I'm transitioning to homebrew as soon as possible. Consistent testing is impossible (or financial infeasible) with finished products. Testing by the source or customers doesn't rule out selective scamming or mistakes, even if you solely use sources that offer testing credits.


Smart. You save a fuck ton and it gives you piece of mind. I would still get testing cause I blast and cruise. Don’t wanna cruise to hi if I don’t know the content.


----------



## Skanksmasher (Nov 9, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> I thought Syn was a time traveler, no?  I mean the tests from the future would make sense that way.


That shit was hilarious when he came in like trips protector and he showed his testing. It looked like they made it on a Atari


----------



## MulberryTrees (Nov 9, 2021)

Skanksmasher said:


> Smart. You save a fuck ton and it gives you piece of mind. I would still get testing cause I blast and cruise. Don’t wanna cruise to hi if I don’t know the content.



Definitely agree. I meant that homebrew makes testing affordable because testing just one batch of raws means you can know the purity of your gear for a long time. Even if sources offer testing credits for finished products, you're only getting $100-200 in credit and that won't cover multiple vials/orals. Plus it's probably not something most sources allow you to do frequently, though I haven't seen limits listed anywhere.

In the long run I'd rather pay a few hundred bucks out of pocket to test raws, rather than get store credit for testing finished products only once in a while.


----------



## supreme666leader (Nov 9, 2021)

No probs with syn


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 9, 2021)

MulberryTrees said:


> Dude, come on, relax. I'm just a newbie trying to learn about looking at sources. What's with the immediate assumption of bad faith here?
> 
> Maybe you read my tone as indicating I prefer SST over MESO, or that I'm a fan of Synergy. I don't, and I'm not. Check the MESO thread on "Why the hate on SST?" if you don't believe me. I give pretty unambiguous reasoning for why I prefer MESO over SST (same username), again, _as a newbie trying to learn about sources._
> 
> ...


I just bluntly respond to what people post. I don't do thorough due diligence on each person that asks a question. The way you worded it was as if you were promoting Synergy. You could have just said "I may have missed it but any reason why people favor ordering from Trips over Synergy?" - that doesn't sound so shilly.

But yes, its product testing over everything else. That's highly valued. 

Oh and like I said, Synergy was a cunt. He made a handle to come onto MESO to defend Tripps and those posts were gold. The fucker patronized every single one of us. It didn't turn out so well for him. And then there was the excel spreadsheets of testing... what a shitshow.


----------



## Skanksmasher (Nov 9, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I just bluntly respond to what people post. I don't do thorough due diligence on each person that asks a question. The way you worded it was as if you were promoting Synergy. You could have just said "I may have missed it but any reason why people favor ordering from Trips over Synergy?" - that doesn't sound so shilly.
> 
> But yes, its product testing over everything else. That's highly valued.
> 
> Oh and like I said, Synergy was a cunt. He made a handle to come onto MESO to defend Tripps and those posts were gold. The fucker patronized every single one of us. It didn't turn out so well for him. And then there was the excel spreadsheets of testing... what a shitshow.


He got ran the fuck out.


----------



## MulberryTrees (Nov 9, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I just bluntly respond to what people post. I don't do thorough due diligence on each person that asks a question. The way you worded it was as if you were promoting Synergy.


Yeah I get it, I'm not trawling each person's post history either.



BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You could have just said "I may have missed it but any reason why people favor ordering from Trips over Synergy?" - that doesn't sound so shilly.


I tried to get that point across:



> Someone with more experience correct me if I'm wrong.
> [...]
> That said, could someone explain why people weren't going to his "mentor", Synergy Forge, instead?


Anyway, water under the bridge.

What's your perspective on source information on MESO now, after all the bans? How much does that compromised the integrity of the information there going forward? It's great UGBB exists, but it's not nearly as active in terms of source discussion.


----------



## Freakmidd (Nov 9, 2021)

MulberryTrees said:


> Trips has a 778 page MESO thread


The first 350 pages was members repeatedly asking questions that trip avoids answering, and the last 428 pages are members complaining about a shitty T/A , and asking.. "has anyone heard from trip in the last couple of weeks?"..


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 9, 2021)

MulberryTrees said:


> Yeah I get it, I'm not trawling each person's post history either.
> 
> 
> I tried to get that point across:
> ...


MESO sucks now. None of the sources are being held accountable. It’s good that Stanford proactively posted testing results but the other sources haven’t done shit lately. Lab testing is the only piece of information we have on our side. Without that, it’s back to the olden days where everything is based on “trust”. No thanks.


----------



## Sven Northman (Nov 10, 2021)

MulberryTrees said:


> Yeah I get it, I'm not trawling each person's post history either.
> 
> 
> I tried to get that point across:
> ...


The members demanded a level of transparency for all sources. Or they got ran out and shit on until they cried mama. Not Millard. So the point is it's the members that made that place what it once was and held sources to the fire.


----------



## Sven Northman (Nov 10, 2021)

MulberryTrees said:


> Again, fair. I should have been more clear, and that's my bad getting carried away without being specific. (Edit: Synergy offers credit for bloodwork and reimbursement for Jano testing, but yes, still fair. He doesn't upload regular testing of his own.)
> 
> Today it's obviously no contest--Trips has a 778 page MESO thread while Synergy has had at best a 2 or 3 Jano results in the labwork section of SST in the last year.
> 
> ...


Yep, some members did buy from him before he got 3rd party tests much to the behest of the members that know better.

Right on for learning to brew on your own.


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 10, 2021)

Skanksmasher said:


> He got ran the fuck out.


wait a minuite, you aren't fooba are you? I thought last time I looked fooba was still posting.


----------



## Skanksmasher (Nov 10, 2021)

I


lifter6973 said:


> wait a minuite, you aren't fooba are you? I thought last time I looked fooba was still posting.


Swing and a miss. I'll give a hint, its military related.


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 10, 2021)

MulberryTrees said:


> Again, fair. I should have been more clear, and that's my bad getting carried away without being specific. (Edit: Synergy offers credit for bloodwork and reimbursement for Jano testing, but yes, still fair. He doesn't upload regular testing of his own.)
> 
> Today it's obviously no contest--Trips has a 778 page MESO thread while Synergy has had at best a 2 or 3 Jano results in the labwork section of SST in the last year.
> 
> ...



I think you're sort of missing the point here bro.

Triple b is a good source of quality gear, BECAUSE of what he was put through at MESO.  Not despite it.

Yes, initially some of us, me included, bought from him without knowing anything. But, to his credit, he offered credit for independent testing and blood work at the demands of us MESO members.   That's how it works.

To trips credit, all his blind testing was good on injectables.  His orals had a few initial inconsistent tests.  So members working along with Trip identified his problems in manufacturing and he corrected it. 

I know on the surface it looked like a flame ripe shit show, but it really wasn't.  It was users and source  collaborating to the benifits of both.

Triple b now went private.  He has a set customer base and that's it.  It worked out well for him and his customers because everyone played thier parts. 

None of that was personal.  And any of us who've been around long enough to remember when UGL gear was about all you get understands completely what happened there.   Even Trip.    I assure you Trip has no hard feelings towards anybody in that exchange and is happily cashing in on Bitcoin daily.

The guys who busted his balls the hardest don't have any hard feelings he made well for himself either.    He took all the bashing, he met the reasonable demands and earned his stripes.

That's how it's done.

Before the internet sources worked out of gyms and health clubs and it worked roughly the same way.


----------



## MulberryTrees (Nov 10, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> I think you're sort of missing the point here bro.
> 
> Triple b is a good source of quality gear, BECAUSE of what he was put through at MESO. Not despite it.
> 
> Yes, initially some of us, me included, bought from him without knowing anything. But, to his credit, he offered credit for independent testing and blood work at the demands of us MESO members. That's how it works.



I think the conversation has kinda moved on at this point, but I'll say that I never disagreed with your statement about his trial by fire making him a better source. I'll be the first to admit I did a poor job getting my point across.

Synergy was the closest thing to a trust anchor in that chain of trust. Even with the entire chain suspect, we'd infer Synergy to be more trustworthy based on their relationship, not to mention his track record (as little as that was worth--but he had one, while Trips did not). What stumped me was, why not choose Synergy at _that _point?

In hindsight the answer is stupidly obvious: Synergy doesn't source on MESO, so he can't be verified. Or who'd bother with the pain in the ass of interacting across two boards just to vet a SST source. My dumb ass thought this was some sort of logical derivation problem, but the simple answer is, "MESO doesn't vet SST sources."

Appreciate the reply regardless.

Edit: posted below as a separate question


----------



## MulberryTrees (Nov 10, 2021)

Then I guess what I want to ask you vets is, is there an alternative for harm reduction now that you think MESO is compromised? Is moving the discussion to UGBB a step in the right direction?

I literally just started learning about this world, found MESO, then the bans happened. Any newbies going to MESO after this will probably be completely unaware of what went down.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 10, 2021)

MulberryTrees said:


> Then I guess what I want to ask you vets is, is there an alternative for harm reduction now that you think MESO is compromised? Is moving the discussion to UGBB a step in the right direction?
> 
> I literally just started learning about this world, found MESO, then the bans happened. Any newbies going to MESO after this will probably be completely unaware of what went down.


I would expect the sources to move where the most action is and meso is burning down the logical future is here. And of course newbs will have no idea what happened, that's the whole idea.


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 11, 2021)

MulberryTrees said:


> Then I guess what I want to ask you vets is, is there an alternative for harm reduction now that you think MESO is compromised? Is moving the discussion to UGBB a step in the right direction?
> 
> I literally just started learning about this world, found MESO, then the bans happened. Any newbies going to MESO after this will probably be completely unaware of what went down.




I think @Methyl mike  is right. 

Sources will go where the money is.  

Read some meso the other day and some guy was taking 200mg of test cyp and twice a week aromisin and crashed his estrogen and couldn't get a hard on.    You should've seen the advice he got.  It was ridiculous.   

Almost as ridiculous as the advice he got to pop an AI like that on only 200mg of test.  

But, I guess it's what they wanted.   All the bad kids are gone now and they can feel better about themselves.  

Besides,  anyone that has been doing this stuff for any length of time always has multiple sources and a stockpile set aside. 

I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 11, 2021)

Skanksmasher said:


> I
> 
> Swing and a miss. I'll give a hint, its military related.


oh shit- NavySquid? You got banned too?


----------



## Skanksmasher (Nov 11, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> oh shit- NavySquid? You got banned too?when I found out why bbbg got banned with the others. I said Millard went and graduated from Dylan gemelli school of fuckery. Was banned for life after. No reason as to why


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 11, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> MESO sucks now. None of the sources are being held accountable. It’s good that Stanford proactively posted testing results but the other sources haven’t done shit lately. Lab testing is the only piece of information we have on our side. Without that, it’s back to the olden days where everything is based on “trust”. No thanks.


goodlyfe was doing tons of testing but his brewer kept buying the shittiest rollback vials he could find lol. he tried


----------



## AlexDavis43 (Nov 12, 2021)

Trips is probably legit but expensive. That's the game we play.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 13, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> goodlyfe was doing tons of testing but his brewer kept buying the shittiest rollback vials he could find lol. he tried


Goodlyfe will be back to AAS with a different name soon. I am not 100% sure I would buy from him again though, and this could just be paranoia on my part but in his thread someone mentioned the sterility of the gear and goodlfye stated he thought everyone should filter all UGL gear they get. Now normally when a source gets criticized for their brews they jump around bragging how sterile everything is but GL went the other direction and basically said he thought it best we filter his gear 100% of the time. I'm taking that to be a lack of confidence on his part that his brewer is all that but incould be wrong.


----------



## Lordvikd (Nov 24, 2021)

Jackstups said:


> Feedback on Triple B Solutions​Any one ever use Triple B solutions? Found them on sst. Picked up some anavar, deca, and test E. Gonna get blood work next weekDo you have a stero?





Jackstups said:


> Feedback on Triple B Solutions​Any one ever use Triple B solutions? Found them on sst. Picked up some anavar, deca, and test E. Gonna get blood work next week


Do you have steroids if I can't offer you a price list?


----------



## TomJ (Nov 24, 2021)

Lordvikd said:


> Do you have steroids if I can't offer you a price list?


0/10 effort. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------

